# RMC Links



## alan_li_13 (13 Jun 2005)

I just wanted to be first to post on this sub-board.  ;D

Here is a list of relevant websites for this board:
http://www.rmc.ca/
The Royal Military College website

http://www.cfsj.forces.gc.ca/richelieu/engraph/home_e.asp
The Prep Year at St. Jean Sur Richelieu website

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/subsidizededucation_en.aspx?bhcp=1
DND Recruiting website (explanation of entry plans i.e. ROTP, MOTP, RETP, etc.)


----------

